# White Plains Reptile Expo...



## Avaughn (Oct 12, 2013)

Greetings!...

I am a new member, long time lurker of Dendroboard. I am very impressed by the wealth of knowledge contained in this forum and I have learned a lot. I am from Westchester New York and was wondering if any of you fine folk would be attending the November 2 expo in White Plains? It would be great to link up with fellow frog people...




Aaron James


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a table across from Black Jungle.


----------



## Avaughn (Oct 12, 2013)

I will definitely stop by. What will you have?...

Just a heads up, The link to your website is not working...


----------



## PDF1000 (Jan 15, 2007)

I will have a proven pair of ranitomeya variabilis "highland" as well as a old line female oophaga pumilio "BRI BRI" If any one is interested. Pm me
Austin


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi All,

I will be looking to purchase a large quantity of springtails if anyone has available at the Nov. 2nd WP show. Even if you are attending but not vending and have a producing culture for immediate usage/ feeding please PM me. 

I have placed order with NE Herp and Josh's Frogs but would like to buy a mature culture. 

I have roughly 20-25 Coqui that hatched yesterday and will be hungry soon after they absorb their minute tails. These guys are tiny, slightly bigger then a Hydei. 

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I will have tons of springtails. My table is across from black jungle. Should have 3-4 types. I'd be interested in swapping for some coqui tads or froglets.


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Jeremy,

I think purchased springtails and isos from you at Frog Day, for seeding my new vivarium which has a pretty decent population already. I will swing by your table and say hello and pick up some feeders.

I would be interested in some sort of trade however I would like to get these guys grown a bit. There is no tad stage, they just literally leap right out of the egg when ready and misted as fully formed micro frogs!

Gary


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope to be at the show. I have 2 blue jeans f1s Oz wild caught. At least one is a male. They are each very very healthy and now more than 6 months OOTW. Selling both for $400. Only bringing them to the show if someone tells me in advance they want them. My cell is (315) 266-7915. 

All have about 6 vittatus I'm willing to part with for $80 for all 6. 

Ed


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

ems1016 said:


> I hope to be at the show. I have 2 blue jeans f1s Oz wild caught. At least one is a male. They are each very very healthy and now more than 6 months OOTW. Selling both for $400. Only bringing them to the show if someone tells me in advance they want them. My cell is (315) 266-7915.
> 
> All have about 6 vittatus I'm willing to part with for $80 for all 6.
> 
> Ed


I will be at that show- I will bring 3 costa rican auratus juvies if anyone is interested as well as a male brazilian highland auratus.

I can also bring FF cultures as well.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sorry but what are Brazilian Highland auratus?


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Julio said:


> sorry but what are Brazilian Highland auratus?


Ugh i need to learn to read before i post....highland bronze ....i "talked" it into my phone lol . Sorry about that julio 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

its cool, i have the same thing happen when i use my phone as well


----------

